# Golden Cobra and Super Silver Haze CBD 2-300wLEDs & 600wHPS in soil 2017



## Dogweed (Aug 22, 2017)

Hello everyone, Im going to make an attempt at my first grow journal. I just got back from vacation and finished cleaning out the tent. I was going to wait a bit for the weather to cool down before firing her back up but I cant help myself. I just love watching them grow up and mature, and maybe this time I can get some good advice along the journey. Like I said this is my first grow journal, if I miss any info or could touch on anything more let me know.

This time Im doing a Golden Cobra (Grape Kush x Tangie) from Moxie Seeds and a Super Silver Haze CBD (Skunk x Northern Lights x Haze x CBD) from Green House Seeds. Im really looking forward to seeing how this one plays out.

Im growing in a MarsHydro 39x39" using a 600w closed reflector with 6" ducting coming from an inline fan and a carbon filter. I also have 2 cheap 300w mars hydro leds I use for early vegging and along side the MH/HPS when I turn it on. The 600w is cooled by a constant 40-60cfm ceiling fan I piped directly into the tent. If the tent goes about 82*, I have an inline fan that kicks in and aids the constant draw fan with 270cfm. 

The soil and nutrients I use are FFOF (1 big bag + 8qt perlite) and the FoxFarm dirty dozen. I also have Great White mycro and silica and cal/mag supplements. 
 The plants will be grown in 5 gallon superoot pots. I have my doubts about these and might switch to smart pots in the future. They seem to build up a lot of salts at the holes and I've had in both my previous grows regular pots out grow the Superoot pots. Nothing scientific but just something I noticed.

Photos are first drink of water for the babies and 24 hours later. The golden cobra has already been put into a rapid-rooter and in the incubator. which I do have pictures of and my tent but they always come out sideways when I post them. I do know how to rotate photos and save but as soon as I post here they get laid down sideways. So until I can figure that out these will have to do. 

View attachment 20170819_224517.jpg


View attachment 20170821_170728.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 23, 2017)

Thanks for starting a journal. Looks like you have everything in order..  Green mojo for your grow!


----------



## Dogweed (Aug 23, 2017)

Here are a couple update shots. Seeds have already broke the top of the rooters and its been less than 48 hours since they got wet. Beautiful.
Also a shot of the shelf I keep the humidome on for sprouting and the electrical set up in the back. Its a bit messy right now because most of its unplugged but it cleans up nice when it all in place. Once the dome is done the shelf gets turned back into nutrient and tool storage. I'll probably be moving the seeds to soil this weekend. I usually like to wait a bit but if they keep up this pace they should do just fine. 
Inside the tent I build a slanted raised base. All the water runs right out of the buckets and flows down into a single tupp. SOOOO much easier than draining 4 separate water traps or moving the plants to the bathroom when its time to flush. I did lose 6 inches of height but I feel it was worth it. Work smart, not hard. 

View attachment 20170823_061310.jpg


View attachment 20170823_061253.jpg


View attachment 20170823_061417.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 23, 2017)

You don't have to flush organics. Really.


----------



## Dogweed (Aug 24, 2017)

I know most of the Fox Farm line is organic, but isn't the grow, tiger bloom and 3 end stage additives chemical based. Or does the soil tend to break it down well enough?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2017)

No, you are right if the nutes you are using are not organic then you aren't organic.  I know some of fox farm are organic. I used to use them but can't remember which is. But you are right everything has to be organic to be organic.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Dogweed (Aug 25, 2017)

I did do a plant last grow that I separated and used only the organic line. The plant kept up and looked to do just as well as the others but when it came to flowering, the buds from the full line where much heavier and more frosted. 
In the future I plan on switching to full organic but probably with a different line of nutrients.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 25, 2017)

Actually, I think that Big Bloom might be the only organic nutrient that Fox Farm makes, other than their soils (which really aren't nutrients).  I don't think they have an organic line?

Also when you get into organics, it really needs to be much more than simply soup feeding your plants organic nutrients.  You want to start out with a good soil base that has lots of goodies in it.  You also want to give them organic teas and a good misting every once in a while with the same.  You are actually feeding the soil so it can feed the plants.  Simply switching chemical nutes for organic nutes and doing the same routines probably will not yield satisfactory results.

That being said however, I never routinely flush my plants, even when growing with chemical nutrients.  The only time I would flush the plants is if I have a problem that requires it.


----------



## Dogweed (Aug 27, 2017)

Exactly why Im waiting a bit to jump into the organic side of things. Its probably not as much as I think it is but it seems like a lot of prep-work and a little more complicated than just measure and pour.


----------



## Dogweed (Aug 27, 2017)

Small update just moved the gals from the dome to buckets. The main root sprout was already 6-8 inches with plenty of off shoots so I figured get them in the soil. I would have put them in smaller buckets first but the roots would have been coiled up on the bottom of them so I just went right to the final bucket.  Also the soil I got seemed like it was soaked under water before I bought it. It was almost mud when I poured it out of the bag. So I let it air out a bit before transplanting but I still probably wont have to water for a week. 

View attachment 20170827_053943.jpg


View attachment 20170827_053920.jpg


View attachment 20170827_053927.jpg


----------



## Dogweed (Sep 2, 2017)

1 Week Update

The seedlings have been in the soil for 7 days now and the soil is finally starting to dry out from the soggy start it had. I may start to water in a day or 2 but for now I have been just lightly misting the soil near the plant to keep the rapid rooter from drying out completely. The tent has been running between 76-84 during the day. It really depends if its sunny or not without the ac running. At night it dips down to 67-70. I also added 1 more LED, so each pot has its own. They are running a 19/5 scheduled and this is how it will run for probably the next month. Then I'll turn on the MH for the last bit of veg, until the tent is just about full before switching it over to 12/12 and HPS.

The Super Silver Haze CBD seems to be jumping out of the gate to an early start. While the Golden Cobra is taking her sweet time adjusting to her home. But Im pleased so far, both look healthy and happy. 

View attachment 20170902_073744.jpg


View attachment 20170902_073751.jpg


View attachment 20170902_074021.jpg


----------



## Dogweed (Sep 10, 2017)

2nd week update

The silver haze is doing great, almost the size of the bucket. The Golden Cobra is doing ok as well but no where near the growth rate.  
Im debating removing the lower leaves to keep them off the dirt and give the plant some room to breath between the soil and the leaves but I may let them stay on for a week longer. Not really sure yet, I usually do eventually remove the shoots from the first node. I find they never produce like the rest of the plant so I just get rid of them once the plant takes off and looks healthy. 
I did raise the LEDs to 26 inches from the Haze and 21 from the Cobra. Im trying to get a bit of stretch out of the haze. It looks like its going to be a bushy plant with tight nodes. 

View attachment 20170910_090823.jpg


View attachment 20170910_090819.jpg


View attachment 20170910_090901.jpg


----------



## Dogweed (Sep 14, 2017)

So a couple of days ago I tied the Cobra over and removed the lowest 2 branches. It responded pretty well, the shoots at each node took off with a burst of growth. 
I've been watering them each about a pint every other day so far, I'll increase that soon.  

The Super Silver Haze is getting pretty bushy. I was going to tie it down as well but the main stem gets thick real fast and I feel its better off being topped. 
Does anyone have any input on whether I should trim out the large fan leaves and expose the shoots or just leave them for now and let it bask in the light? 

View attachment 20170914_164710.jpg


View attachment 20170914_164447.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 14, 2017)

Looking good! Fat leaves on that plant for a haze. I wouldn't touch them right now.


----------



## Dogweed (Sep 16, 2017)

I have to agree with the wide leaves and being a haze but it's what I got in the packet so it is what it is. The only thing I could do is send an email to the company and see what they say. 

Week 3 

I have upped the watering to a quart every other day with tap water ph'd between 6.4-6.7.   They seem to be drinking it up nicely, by the end of the 2nd day the pots are dry and light. 
As far as temps go, I've been a little slack on keeping it tightly controlled. I keep the room the tent is in closed when I sleep so for the first and last 2 hours of light cycle the tent gets up to 85. When I turn on the MH in a few weeks, I'll make a few changes to block light from coming out of the tent and I can then keep the door open at night allowing cool fresh air in. Otherwise the MH cooks the tent something fierce.  

The SSH has started to stretch upwards more than outwards, so in a week I'll probably top it and start to tie it down. 

The Golden Cobra got the rest of her branches tied down so they start to grow in the directions I want them to. She's a fighter though, the steak I put in the front to keep the top down keeps getting pulled out. Despite having a spiral and a hooked end to anchor is down. 

View attachment 20170916_073356.jpg


View attachment 20170916_073338.jpg


View attachment 20170916_073335.jpg


----------



## Dogweed (Sep 23, 2017)

4 week update

This week I topped the SSH and removed all the large fan leaves to expose the under growth. 
The Golden Cobra is starting to pick up the pace but if it doesn't catch up at least a little to the SSH then when I flip to flower I may move the Cobra to another tent and continue veg for a little longer. I'm trying not to trim too much but am taking the occasional fan leaf off to keep it from over crowding.
I also gave them a small feeding a few days ago with a pinch of Great White to help get the roots a strong foot hold for when the feeding starts. Which today I started with 2 tbs/g of Big Bloom and gave each plant a 1/2 gallon. Depending how they react to the food, I will slowly add in the other nutrients to the mix over the next week or 2. Currently they are drinking 1.5L per watering every other day. The SSH could probably take it every day as its bucket is dry by the next days morning and the Cobras still has a little weight to it. 
I'll also be turning on the MH as soon as the day time temps settle down a little. We have a possible heat wave coming through so probably after this last little summer hurah. 

View attachment 20170923_055905.jpg


View attachment 20170923_055920.jpg


View attachment 20170923_055929.jpg


----------



## Dogweed (Sep 23, 2017)

I just felt like sharing this too.  It's why you will find me growing bag seed from time to time. I know 9 out of 10 times its full of problems whether it be a herm, bad genetics, poor mold resistance or just plain male. But I only keep seeds from bags that stand out from the rest so its at least a good start. 
this year I had 8 bag seeds going and not a single 1 made it to harvest. Lost 4 to male, 1 grew so stunted it barley made 8 inches in 3 months. And the 3 that made it to flower ALL were over come by mold and bud rot, even though the days where sunny and dry. 1 of them also had a caterpillar infestation so that may have cause the bud rot on that plant. It was odd, all the plants were close together but only that one had caterpillars. 

ANY WAYS, so all my bag seeds failed this year. BUT I did give a few to a friend to try a few. He manage to get 2 to flower without issues and one of them is exactly why I DO grow bag seeds from time to time. 

When you open his tent the smell is super sweet and fruity. I should have given some sort of size reference in the picture but the 2 buds on top closest to the main stock are about the size of a small fist. I forget the nutrients he uses but he grows under 1 300w vispectra and 2 150w HPS lights. He averages 6-7 oz a plant pretty consistently. 

View attachment workers comp (1).jpg


View attachment workers comp (2).jpg


View attachment workers comp (3).jpg


View attachment workers comp (4).jpg


View attachment IMG_20170923_173618_247.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Sep 23, 2017)

When i grew ssh the leaves started out fat like an indica but got a lot skinnier as she matured.


----------



## Dogweed (Sep 25, 2017)

I gave them their first real feeding today since after getting a small taste last week their growth jumped. So Today they got 6tsp BigBloom, 1tsp Boomerang, .5tsp HolyMackeral
Mixed it up in a gallon jug, ph'd it to 6.6 and gave each 1/2. 
When I got home from work they were noticeably happier.


----------



## Dogweed (Sep 30, 2017)

5th week,  If both plants where the same size I would be flippin the switch to 12/12 but Im harvesting my outdoor in the next day or 3. Once the tent Im using to dry is available, I might move the Cobra into that tent to keep it in veg while I flip the SSH. 

During the week the SSH has been a thirsty girl she easily drinks 1/2 gal a day. while the Cobra barely takes 1/3 gal every other day. Both show good healthy growth. The Haze has nice long branches that I started to tie down so they grow outwards and offset from the branch below or above to cover as much area as possible. 


SSH on the left, Golden Cobra on the right 

View attachment 20170930_144925.jpg


View attachment 20170930_144945.jpg


View attachment 20170930_144952.jpg


----------



## Dogweed (Oct 8, 2017)

6th week and I did a thing.

I switched to 12/12 and added the 600w HPS light to the middle of the tent and moved the LEDs to either side of it. I rearranged the plants so the SSH is in the back and the Cobra is in the front. Each getting their own LED with the HPS in the middle.  The temps immediately jumped to the upper 80's so Im dealing with that once again. Im able to keep it to the lower 80's with the HPS at 50% but Im hoping the weather cools a bit more and I can bump the % up a bit on the light. 
Earlier in the week the SSH was showing signs of slight Iron Def. so during the next 2 watering I lowered the ph a bit and it seems to have rid the problem. 

so far heat has been the biggest issue in the 3 grows I've done in this tent. Im seriously considering buying either 1 large or 2 medium sized LED's and using only LEDs. Or I might even reverse what I have now, and get a 600w LED and add 2 150w hps.  A friend of mine uses 1 300w led and 2 150w hps for a single plant in his tent and he averages 6-8 oz in a 2x2 tent. 

View attachment 20171008_083227.jpg


View attachment 20171008_083259.jpg


View attachment 20171008_083353.jpg


View attachment 20171008_083403.jpg


----------



## Locked (Oct 8, 2017)

Looking super healthy. If you have the money I would just go all LED. Once I switched I didn't once think about firing up another HID light.  I use HO T5's for Veg and all LED for Flower. I got sold on the benefits of LED and have not looked back.  jmo


----------



## Dogweed (Oct 21, 2017)

So I missed a week but all you missed was the transition of them showing no hairs to a bunch of hairs.  Also the SSH has become an absolute fish when it comes to drinking water. She'll take a gallon a day and still want more. While the Golden Cobra is still happy with 1/2g every other day. 

Feeding is starting to switch into the flowering nutrients. Week 6 and 7 of the FF feeding scheduled so far. 
Today I did substitute the FF nutrients for 3-4 drops of BloomBastic. Might be a bit early for this but i don't use it much through out the flower, maybe 3 times between now and flush. 

The SSH is giving me lots of tops nice and evenly spread out. While the Cobra has a few really nice tops but a lot of them have found themselves crowding each other. The next time I update there's a good chance I'll have everything re-tied down. Any suggestions on when I should or if I should defoliate? 

Top photo is Golden Cobra
Middle is Golden Cobra in front and Super Silver Haze CBD
Bottom is the SSH canopy 

View attachment 20171021_104841.jpg


View attachment 20171021_104648.jpg


View attachment 20171021_104628.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Oct 25, 2017)

Looks nice. Real healthy


----------



## Dogweed (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks Lesso, I'll admit this grow has gone pretty smooth so far. I find proper ph can eliminate most problems before they even begin. 

I believe this is the 9th week of growing and the 2nd-3rd week of flower (20 days after the 12/12 flip)

The Cobra is starting to cotton tail nicely. I do wish that I had let it grow up a bit more before I tied it over to LST. There is a lot of bud tops densely packed together, if I gave it more time it probably would have spaced out a little nicer. The Silver Haze on the other hand has very evenly spaced tops. 
All in all they are still going strong and are starting to enter the fun stage of growing... 

View attachment 20171028_061916.jpg


View attachment 20171028_062319.jpg


----------



## Dogweed (Oct 29, 2017)

Did some defoliation today. They look so sad now, but will appreciate it later. 

View attachment 20171029_143131.jpg


View attachment 20171029_143124.jpg


----------



## Dogweed (Nov 4, 2017)

10th Week and Im roughly 1/2 way through flower. 
Earlier this week we had a power outage for a few days, luckily I have a gen and didnt lose any sleep over it. I did turn off the HPS while the power was out just to keep the strain off the gen. I dont think the plants even knew it happened. 

At this point both plants have slowed way down in the vertical growth, Im going to assume they are close to done growing and now are in full flower mode. This week was also the last week they get "grow" in the feeding and @ 1/2 strength. 
The Cobra is frosting up nicely. Im looking forward to seeing how frosted they get, Moxie specializes in extracts so I have high hopes for them.  
I also included a picture of my feeding notes. Where you see a week # that means I followed the FoxFarm recommended dose of that week. And anywhere it just has a Ph#, it's just water. 

View attachment 20171104_073225.jpg


View attachment 20171104_073330.jpg


View attachment 20171104_073234.jpg


View attachment 20171104_073409.jpg


View attachment 20171104_081432.jpg


----------



## Dogweed (Nov 11, 2017)

Another week down, 

So in the last 2 weeks Ive lost power a couple of times, nothing major but the last time I had the window open and the room dropped to 50* for a few hours before I was able to hook the gen. back up.  The tent has also been dropping to 65-63 at night. I loaned out my little tent heater so not much I can do until I get it back. However since the weather has cooled off significantly, I was able to push the 600w HPS to 100% power and keep the day time temps around 78-80.  Bringing the total light wattage to around 840w in a 1m tent.   

The SSH has been a little sad looking lately. The leaves seem to droop a bit, almost like over water or the early stages of under water. But Ive let it go an extra day without water and doesn't seem to wilt any more but never picked up either. The bucket was definitely dry, it was super light to pick up. Today I gave it an extra watering to see if it reacts to that.  The color seems good, maybe slightly light colored but it only looks like that when you compare it to the Cobra which is a dark green. 
Other than the water, anyone have any ideas? maybe the cold nights?

On a more positive note. The Golden Cobra has really started to frost over and has formed an aroma of tangerine. The smell is a very sweet citrus, you can smell the tangie just being around the tent even with a carbon filter. Im getting supper excited about this one. I love fruity sweet buds. 


Top photos are Super Silver Haze and from the unfiltered HPS shot down its Golden Cobra 

View attachment 20171111_062218.jpg


View attachment 20171111_062312.jpg


View attachment 20171111_062319.jpg


View attachment 20171111_063252.jpg


View attachment 20171111_063244.jpg


View attachment 20171111_062432.jpg


View attachment 20171111_062300.jpg


View attachment 20171111_062252.jpg


View attachment 20171111_062245.jpg


----------



## Dogweed (Nov 14, 2017)

The Super Silver Haze is starting to show signs of distress. Leaves have turned down and started to yellow. Im not entirely sure what it is yet. The pH from the run off I got this morning was 6.3 from water that went in as 6.6, so I think Im good as far as pH. My 1st thought is the heat from turning the HPS up is roasting it, so I raised the lights a few inches (they are about maxed out now).  My 2nd thought is that it may want more nitrogen? Its last feeding with grow nuts was Saturday and 1/2 strength at that. Its still getting fed, just not anymore grow.  Im wondering should I feed her a little longer than the cobra due to its longer flower period? 

View attachment 20171114_164745.jpg


View attachment 20171114_164732.jpg


----------



## Dogweed (Nov 19, 2017)

12th week and not much has changed since last week. The Cobra has bulked up a bit but otherwise looks and smells about the same as last week. Still has a pungent Tangie citrus smell to it and the hairs are becoming bright orange. I have to double check the dates I started it on but I believe I'm 2 weeks from harvest. Getting to be the fun time.
The SSH did react well to going backwards 2 weeks in the nut schedule so Ill continue from there. It was my mistake for starting 2 seeds with a big difference in flower times and keeping them on the same schedule. The flowers are developing nicely though and are starting to form a slight citrus smell (could just be the tangie).


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 19, 2017)

What a delightful journal you have here.  Thank you so much for doing this. What a treat. mojo for the finish.


----------



## Dogweed (Nov 26, 2017)

Thank you Rose, its been fun keeping a journal. 

13 weeks in and 2 weeks left on the Golden Cobra and 4 weeks left on the Silver Haze. Beyond that, the plants are happy happy.  the Cobra is just entering the stage where it shows the lack of nutrients. I'll do a flush in a day or 2 just to loosen up the salts.  The buds are super dense and covered in a nice layer of frost. The SSH is doing just fine too, its buds are much longer and are starting to form their own nice aroma, its hard to describe but its sweet and earthy with a slight spice to it.

Now I just have to figure out how Im going to harvest and dry the cobra. I typically use the tent to dry in to keep the smell down, but I rushed this grow and over looked the flower times for each. The SSH is going to be going for a few weeks past the Cobra so...    I might build a box and run my intake air for the tent from the box to draw the odor in, but that may be way too much air movement and dry it out in a few hours. I also have an extra carbon filter and inline fan I may put everything in a closet and just recycle the air through the filter. 

View attachment 20171126_055018.jpg


View attachment 20171123_054045.jpg


View attachment 20171126_054942.jpg


View attachment 20171126_054950.jpg


View attachment 20171126_054955.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Nov 26, 2017)

They stacked up really nice for you. Good work.  I used to use a large refrigerator box to dry in. I ran a line through each side and hung branches on coat hangers. I put a small fan at the bottom of the box and aimed it at the wall for air movement. It worked pretty well.


----------



## Dogweed (Dec 3, 2017)

Week 14
This last week, Ive been getting the tent a bit too cold for my liking. It dips down to about 61-63 through the nights and once it got down to 57. Id like it at 65, but the plants seem to be doing alright. 
 1 more to go for the Cobra according to the #'s, but she'll probably go another week and a half to 2 weeks.  She's been getting only water and a little bit of sledgehammer for the last couple days. I'll hit her a time or 2 more like that then just straight water until chop chop. Her smell is amazing, I cant get over it. I do have a bias for citrus smells though. 
The Silver haze is doing good. Shes filling in nicely and I suspect she will have some fat buds in 3-4 weeks. Her odor is more of a spice. 

View attachment 20171203_054740.jpg


View attachment 20171203_054828.jpg


View attachment 20171203_054949.jpg


View attachment 20171203_054816.jpg


View attachment 20171203_055523.jpg


View attachment 20171203_055600.jpg


View attachment 20171203_055847.jpg


----------



## Dogweed (Dec 16, 2017)

Boy I thought today was gonna be the day to take the Cobra down but she is still a little clear. As far as the grow goes, nothing has changed much, everything seems to be pretty consistent. Temps with lights on rises to 80 then drops to 75 once the fans turn on. With lights off 60-63. Watering has been just ph'd water for the cobra for the last week or so and the SSH will be on a water only diet within the next few days. I think 1 more feeding for her will do. 

View attachment 20171216_105459.jpg


View attachment 20171216_105531.jpg


View attachment 20171216_105853.jpg


View attachment IMG_20171210_210028_593.jpg


View attachment IMG_20171210_205828_612.jpg


View attachment 20171216_105606.jpg


View attachment IMG_20171217_074304_926.jpg


----------



## Dogweed (Dec 22, 2017)

12/21  HARVESTED the Cobra! 

And boy oh boy does she smell! I took the dog for a walk 1/2 through trimming and when I got back into the garage I could smell it.  The Tangie really came out in this one. The citrus is almost eye watering.  I was also pleasantly surprised to find all of the bud that hid under the top canopy to be rather well developed. Usually I will leave the lower buds on a few extra days to allow them to get their color and bulk up a bit. But these guys where pretty good and colorful so I took them too. 
The overall job of trimming was very easy for this girl. The tops were mostly bud and not a whole lot of leaves. The leaves that were there were easy to get at. Only thing that slowed me down was the amount of scissor hash and finger resin. 
Now its just 5-12 days of drying then to the jars!  I would call that plant a success! Cant wait to give you guys a smoke report.  MERRY Christmas! 

View attachment 20171221_160320.jpg


View attachment 20171221_160530.jpg


View attachment 20171221_160623.jpg


View attachment 20171221_161004.jpg


View attachment 20171221_161059.jpg


View attachment 20171221_223455.jpg


----------



## Dogweed (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy NEW YEAR everyone!  Hope you're all bringing in the new year right.

So the final tally for the cobras weigh-in is 125g. Kinda was hoping for closer to 200 but its a really nice 125. Most of the buds from the top down to the bottom are consistent, not much lagging behind on the lower buds which was nice.  When you pop open a jar you get hit with a warm sweet citrus smell. Reminds me of Tang. Its too early to give a good smoke report but early "tests" give me a good uplifting head high with a mellow body. The taste is ok at first but it will come out with curing. Right now the inhale is very citrusy but the exhale seems stale, then you get hit with an after taste that matches its smell.  Over all so far I like this bud, I will definitely be excited the next time I pop one of these seeds. 

The Super Silver Haze is hanging in there. I stopped feeding it way way to early. She should still produce but Im pretty sure I cut the final weight back quite a bit. The buds are super sticky and smell awesome of sour lemon and spice but they seem a bit light and airy. I was planning on taking her early this week but I might let it go until next weekend and hope she bulks up a bit. 

No matter how good or bad last year was, here's to a better 2018!! Happy New Year! 

View attachment IMG_20171228_081112_723.jpg


View attachment 20171228_055326.jpg


View attachment 20171231_115726.jpg


View attachment 20171231_115754.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 2, 2018)

Incredible grow Dogweed. I'm sorry I missed it until now. Looks like that LED did it's job. Nice, fat buds.


----------



## Dogweed (Jan 6, 2018)

Thank you Bombbudpuffa, it feels like this grow has gone on forever.  But on that note, this will be the last update while I have a living plant. I plan on sending the haze into a dark period on Wednesday and cutting her down Friday or Saturday.  
Here are a few pictures of her as she is now. Not much has changed, she has started to fox tail slightly but not much and the trichomes are still mostly clear. About 75% clear, 25% milky. 

View attachment 20180106_074328.jpg


View attachment 20180106_074407.jpg


View attachment 20180106_074240.jpg


----------



## Dogweed (Jan 6, 2018)

With this grow coming to an end, its time to start planning the next one.   Would you guys/gals like to see another journal pop up with a couple other strains?  I think Im gonna drop a Candida from Medical Marijuana Genetics and a freebie Lemon Cake from Heavyweight. Both have 9-10 week flower times so I shouldn't run into the issue where one plant is harvested 3 weeks before the other.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 7, 2018)

Let's see it!


----------



## Dogweed (Jan 13, 2018)

CHOP CHOP! Took down the Super Silver Haze CBD today. 

She's a bit leafy and fluffy but I intend on making RSO and doing a little cooking with her so not to disappointed about that. 
She definitely needed more nutrients during the flower and for longer than I did. Next time I'll know to bump that up a bit.
But for now her aroma is a sharp spice with a slight bit of lemon you can almost taste.
I'll be back with one or two more updates on this grow. Now I just have to do a thorough cleaning of the tent and get right back at it.  

Oh I did find these bananas while trimming but no signs of seeds anywhere. 

View attachment 20180113_140204.jpg


View attachment 20180113_152205.jpg


----------



## Dogweed (Jan 21, 2018)

Finale update. 

The SSH came in at 225g bringing the total harvest to 350g.  Its an ok take, the SSH could have been much much heavier if I fed it more during late flower. I  also could have used more tent space up but its quite light and fluffy yet tasty. 

Hope you all enjoyed. 

View attachment 20180120_225240.jpg


----------

